# HELP! Cat sniff attack!



## adiarose (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,

I have a problem with an overly intrusive cat. 

The problem isn't with my cat, it's with my singing teacher's. I've had cats since I was born and have many friends with cats...and cats always seem to like me...but I've never had the reaction that my singing teacher's cat gives me.

She used to be fine and through about 10 or 15 lessons she's been fine, will come over for a stroke but then wander off or go and snuggle into my teacher.

But in my last two lessons she's been OBSESSED with sniffing me. The first time I had my coat on the sofa next to me and the cat practically buried herself in it, she kept sniffing it non stop. 
Then the most recent lesson she was all over my legs and boots and actually started full on licking the leg of my boots! And she was trying to fit herself in my handbag and was constantly between my feet.

Now, I love cats...but it's become like a dog sniffing crotches...it's fairly awkward and embarrassing that she's got such a strong reaction to me and it's clear my singing teacher finds it weird. And it's pretty distracting when you're trying to sing but have a cat between your feet trying to lick up your leg!!!

I haven't changed anything recently...I smoke, but always have so that's not new...it's just so strange that it hasn't been always...just recently. And she isn't having the reaction to anyone else but me.

Any ideas how to stop it as I pay a lot for my lessons but end up hardly singing because of the adorable but annoying cat!

Any, ANY help or even ideas or theories would be so appreciated. Any ideas why the sudden fascination with me (she's not doing the same to anyone else) or preferably...how do I stop it?!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The easiest way to solve the problem would be to ask your teacher if the cat could be removed from the room during your lesson. I don't see it as being too much to ask, and I am surprised the teacher has not already taken this common sense action herself. You say she has observed the cat bothering you, and presumably she is aware the unwanted attention is spoiling your concentration on your singing. So why she is allowing you to put up with it is a bit of a mystery tbh! 

As for why the cat is so keen to sniff you, who can say? Cats like sniffing all kinds of scents, though I must say I would very surprised if any of them liked the smell of cigarette smoke (but maybe that is just my own prejudice speaking there) 

Do you have pets at home? If so the cat is likely to be smelling their scent on your clothes. 

Or do you work in an "interesting" environment, (interesting to a cat I mean), such as handling food, especially meat or fish in a shop or restaurant? 

Or perhaps the cat simply likes the smell of your beauty products, shower gel etc.


----------



## adiarose (Jan 19, 2014)

The cat calms me as I have severe anxiety. My teacher noticed that when the cat was with me, I'd be so busy stroking her that I'd chat and not be as nervous.

Nope, I work with kids and in an office...so nothing exciting for a cat!

I have a cat and did have pet rats...but that's been for years and it's only in the last 2 months she's been sniffing me like mad.

Not sure if she likes the smell or not...it's just constant sniffing me!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Does seem odd if it's a recent thing 
Is your cat at home neutered? Just trying to think of reasons why another cat would suddenly find you so attractive by smell :lol:
I volunteer at a local rescue centre and I recently wore a pair of boots that my cat Sam likes to lick (furry). One of the cats I sat in with got really quite.... how can I put it..... amorous with my boots and he literally rubbed himself all over them! He was neutered and so is Sam. I guess some cats are maybe more potent than others


----------



## cat85pink (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi

One of my cats is like this with certain items laptop bags she'll rub herself and roll around on them. She also loves shoes. Leather ones as she doesn't do this to ours just certain people. I think something you have done has changed. Mine do this to me if I've been using bleach. Have you changed washing powders, perfume or eating something different whilst there. Something about you has set her off. Or could she be in season?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Interesting behaviour so out of the blue. Thinking further out of the box, have you been ill or on any medication or something that could make a change to your body chemistry? Sorry I'm assuming you're a lady, is there any chance you might be pregnant?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

adiarose said:


> The cat calms me as I have severe anxiety. My teacher noticed that when the cat was with me, I'd be so busy stroking her that I'd chat and not be as nervous.
> 
> Nope, I work with kids and in an office...so nothing exciting for a cat!
> 
> ...


Obviously the cat is no longer calming you, but causing you stress. Ask for kitty to be removed during your lesson if you are unable to ignore the attention/distraction.

As for _why_..who knows why a cat does anything?  She's a cat, that's her only why.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you pregnant?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Are you pregnant?


Lol straight and to the point, I tried hard to come to the question gradually!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Are you pregnant?


Hopefully not, as the OP says she smokes!:shocked:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Doesn't make a difference to many women, sadly.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Doesn't make a difference to many women, sadly.


Shocking! :shocked::frown2:


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Uh yeah - actually what made me a bit shy about asking the question was in case the cat knew before the poster knew, if you see what I mean. Awkward moment ...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> Uh yeah - actually what made me a bit shy about asking the question was in case the cat knew before the poster knew, if you see what I mean. Awkward moment ...


Ahh, yes I see 

Oops! Could be awkward I agree!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I live to help... Anyone else want a heads up if they're pregnant, I'm here all week!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

carly87 said:


> I live to help... Anyone else want a heads up if they're pregnant, I'm here all week!


Carly Blue lmao


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

And I'm not nearly as expensive!


----------



## adiarose (Jan 19, 2014)

Ha!!! No, I'm not pregnant...or at least not that I know of! Ha! Pretty certain it's a no!

If Missfit the cat was the one to reveal an unplanned pregnancy...well...I'd be most cross! Ha!!!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol sorry Adiarose but cats have been known to react in a similar obsessive way to pregnancy and other major body chemistry changes so it really had to be asked :laugh:

Do you do any kind of relaxation and mindfulness exercises with your singing teacher to help you relax? Just wondering if you can find a way to not worry about why the cat is so obsessed suddenly, so that she can continue to help relax you for your singing (if that makes sense).


----------



## adiarose (Jan 19, 2014)

Well I had my lesson!
I had a mini panic, so my teacher's words "I know what will calm you down..." she goes off and brings in the very sleepy cat!
But the cat wasn't too interested in me. Had a sniff attack of my coat on the sofa next to me...but then was too sleepy and bored to bother even really saying hi! ha!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah, well if it is your coat the cat is interested in sniffing perhaps it is due to enticing scents your coat picks up from where you hang it e.g. at work? Perhaps you hang it next to someone else's coat who has pets themselves.


----------

